# Jerky storage short and long term



## farwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I am new to making jerky and have a few questions about proper storage. I use the amount of tender quick per/lbs as stated by manufacturer. I smoke my muscle meat at low temps than finish around 150-160, 5-6 hours. What is the proper or safe way to store it for short term (up to a week) and long term up to lets say 2 months? What is the safe temp the cured meat must reach to be considered safe?


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2016)

Farwest said:


> I am new to making jerky and have a few questions about proper storage. I use the amount of tender quick per/lbs as stated by manufacturer. I smoke my muscle meat at low temps than finish around 150-160, 5-6 hours. What is the proper or safe way to store it for short term (up to a week) and long term up to lets say 2 months? What is the safe temp the cured meat must reach to be considered safe?


Short zip lock bag fridge

Long term Vac seal and freeze IMHO

Richie


----------



## farwest (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2016)

The Salt, Cure and Smoke to 160°, gives a couple weeks in the refer, but if you want to do Room Temp long term storage, you need to get it Dry requiring some jaw work to get through it. Lots or recipes get it cooked and chewy with a mostly chewy texture but still too much moisture to inhibit bacteria and mold at room temp...JJ


----------



## farwest (Feb 24, 2016)

sounds good, Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2016)

I concur with everything said above. One thing though, if you are using poultry (whole muscle or ground) to make jerky you need to take it to an IT of 165°













Safe_Miminum_Internal_Temperature_Chart.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2016)

A bit of safety reading for you:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/fch/sites/default/files/documents/pnw_632_makingjerkyathome.pdf


----------



## John Deo (Oct 21, 2017)

It might seem as though jerky should be stored like other dried food items. The shelf life of jerky is generous, but just like any other food item, jerky that is stored improperly will go bad. The best way to store jerky is to treat it like a fresh food item.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 21, 2017)

The biggest problem I've seen with room temp storage is mold formation on the exterior of the casings.  The meat going rancid has never been the issue, but even cured meat can mold (cure was used).  And mold spores are just in the air naturally.  Mold can be prevented with a spritzing of a mixture of potassium sorbate in water before storage. Spritz and let dry with minimum handling after application (you don't want to break the barrier your just created).  Procedure is spritz, turn, spritz other side, air dry on a rack and then vacuum pack (if going to ship).  

I can't give a definitive answer on how long it will extend the room temp shelf life, but it does extend it.  This is a trick I learned from NEPAS when he was sending sticks over to the sandbox via UPS.  I only do this if I'm making a very large batch of sticks as the generally are consumed before mold would be an issue otherwise.

Potassium Sorbate is available at several sausage making supply vendors (Butcher & Packer, Ask the Meatman, etc...).  If you have a wine making supply store near you they will also have it as it's used in wine making to prevent the yeast from fermenting and carbonating the wine.   It is a naturally occurring organic acid so don't freak out about adding some additional chemicals to your sticks.  It is also flavorless if applied at normal levels (1 to 2% solution in distilled water).

Sticks will also mold in the fridge eventually.  The trick is to just have what you expect to use in a reasonable time period at room temp or in the fridge, and vacuum pack and freeze the rest.   If shipping anywhere more than 2 days shipping time away, I would treat with a mold inhibitor (potassium sorbate).


----------

